# 3 Bildschirme - Unterschiedliche Größe



## Lost-Wolf (23. April 2015)

*3 Bildschirme - Unterschiedliche Größe*

Zurzeit besitze ich zwei 27" Bildschirme mit einer Auflösung von 1920*1080.
Ich überlege mir ein drittes zuzulegen. Mit 4k Auflösung für die Mitte. Sowas mit 28-30 Zoll.
Seit Win8.1 müsste ich ja für jeden Bildschirm unterschiedlich skallieren können; also das ganze so für den Desktop einstellen, das auf allen Monitoren die Symbole etc. fast gleich groß sind.
Wie sieht es aber in Spielen aus, die über drei Monitore laufen.
Ist es 1. möglich alle drei mit jeweils der Auflösung 1920*1080 (mehr macht die GPU ja nicht mit  ) anzusteuern?
Und wie bekomme ich es hin, das trotz der unterschiedlichen Monitorgröße die Übergänge ungefähr gleich am Rand sind und Objekte die über diesen gehen nicht verschoben sind?
Zum Einsatz kommen soll wohl eine GTX970.


----------



## plaenky (24. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Bildschirme - Unterschiedliche Größe*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen 21:9 1440p Monitor mit 34" zugelegt und den neben meinen alten Fullhd 24" Monitor gestellt.
In Windows sind die Icone alle schön gleich gross.
Ich habe mir dann auch mal kurz meinen Tv angeschlossen um beim spielen das tripplemonitorsetting kurz zu testen. In fullhd hat es auch sofort ohne Probleme funktioniert und auch gut ausgesehen. Nur zum spielen ist da meine 7970 dann doch zu schwach.
Für die Einstellung der Höhe der Bildschirme müsste ich noch einmal alles aktivieren und genau durchtestrn. Ich habe aber wie geschrieben eine AMD Karte. Ich weis nicht in wie weit NVIDIA da die Einstellungen hat.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (24. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Bildschirme - Unterschiedliche Größe*

naja, bei zwei Bildschirmen mit der gleichen Auflösung aber unterschiedlicher Größe müssen! die Symbole unterschiedlich groß sein....


----------



## HisN (24. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Bildschirme - Unterschiedliche Größe*

Nö. Is nicht mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen bei NV.
Da wird (wenn es überhaupt geht) der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner genommen.

Was gehen könnte: Soft-TH.
Ich persönlich würde es allerdings gleich vergessen. Sieht bestimmt relativ beknackt aus mit den unterschiedlichen Geometrien.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Bildschirme - Unterschiedliche Größe*

Wenn du unterschiedlich grosse Monitore hast, musst du das Ganze skalieren, damit es passt.
Allerdings hast du beim grösseren Monitor ringsrum einen kleinen schwarzen Rand.
Oder du lebst halt mit einem kleinem Versatz vom grösseren zum kleineren Monitor.


----------

